# thedudes 75g planted tank



## thedude8

To a lot of thanks to dippyeggs I am finally ready to make the jump to a planted tank

Finals are over later today, tonight and tomorrow is when I am going to start getting everything done.

First step this weekend is to move my 125... going to suck but I have to do it. After that I will start the 75, I have to replace the frames on the 75 (should come monday) and then we are good to go.

Substrate will be 30lbs mixed with 2 bags of flourite sand.
Lighting will be a coralife compact fixture 10,000k (may end up switching to 6500k 130 watts 10 hours a day
Milwaukee co2 regulator
Beermeister 5lb co2 tank
eheim pro2 2028
250w stealth heater

will be dosing with phosphates and potassium. maybe nitrates if I end up needing them

couple questions so far. How many bps should I start off with 1-2?
The fixture I have also has ability for two more bulbs, midway through the day should I have them turned on for an hour or two at 260watts?

Plants will be as followed.

Hemianthus micranthemoides for ground cover
Rotala rotundafolia
Rotala sp 'green
Rotala wallichi
Limnophila aromatica
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Blyxa japonica
Cryptocoryne wendtii 
Cryptocoryne balansae
Ludwigia repens x arcuata
and one or two anubias and a couple large rocks with flame moss attached.

May end up getting rid of either the rotundafolia or wallichi down the road. and possibly the Heteranthera zosterifolia

Imitation is the highest form of flattery right? Anyways I already told Joe I was going to use his tanks as a model for mine

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=180431&hl=
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=146966&hl=

Want it to be somewhat like one of those tanks. If it looks half way as decent as them I will be happy.

The livestock will be, RCS (once they start taking off in my breeder), going to try and get a guppy population going, a couple small corries, and a...

I was actually thinking to put my manuelli in this the whole time, but this moment I was thinking maybe putting the manuelli in my 90 and putting a 3.5 inch Brandtii in this. What do you guys think?

Thanks, and

Any suggestions are welcome, otherwise stay tuned.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

thats a nice planting list, i had alot of those plants when i first started and lost most to algea, i would suggest starting off with hardy plants until you get your dosing and tank settled in and then introduce some of the harder plants into the mix so as to eliminate algea from chocking them out. i had to learn the hard way.

keep us updated and post up some picks when you can
-Josh


----------



## thedude8

JustJoshinYa said:


> thats a nice planting list, i had alot of those plants when i first started and lost most to algea, i would suggest starting off with hardy plants until you get your dosing and tank settled in and then introduce some of the harder plants into the mix so as to eliminate algea from chocking them out. i had to learn the hard way.
> 
> keep us updated and post up some picks when you can
> -Josh


which ones would you say are harder to grow?


----------



## JustJoshinYa

Rotala rotundafolia
Rotala sp 'green
Rotala wallichi
Limnophila aromatica

for me anyways others may have had different experiences


----------



## ryanimpreza

pics of progress for sure


----------



## lo4life

Yea no doubt take some pics...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Hey, sup bro!

Umms, if you have higher lighting, I would stronly suggest that you have nitrates on hand. Also, I would not leave out micro nutrients and also extra iron!
I always had trouble with pale plants if I didn't dose extra iron.

Make sure your co2 ppm is 30, by checking pH and KH. (30ppm for higher light--around 20 for lower)Use this chart to check it. Just scroll down, and put your KH and pH where provided.

You can start @ 1bps, and go from there, using the chart. I would start out with less, and move very slowly up with it if you have the tank stocked with fish already.

If you have the extra fixtures with bulbs in it, why not give it a 2-4hr 'burst'. Just make sure you carefully observe your tank for any algea. Algea=unbalance. A few minor adjustments and you can correct algea outbreaks if you are on top of it.

I'm here to help anytime.

IMO, this tank will be a solid kick butt brandtii tank!!


----------



## thedude8

Ok so I got most of the plants yesterday. Had to replace the frames for my tank yesterday. Got it filled, got the substrate in, and planted with 80% of the plants I am going to use. Still waiting on a few more. Will post pictures tomorrow. And I decided to put the manuelli in 90g and my brandtii will be going in this 75.

Still do not have co2. Bought the regulator, waiting to hear back from someone about a tank.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

did you try to call Jackson Welding Supply in the Southside?

Sometimes they have deals


----------



## thedude8

DiPpY eGgS said:


> did you try to call Jackson Welding Supply in the Southside?
> 
> Sometimes they have deals


will do! I found two on craigslist but they both never got back to me so I will give them a call on Monday.

thanks


----------



## thedude8

Pics were taken with the camera on my phone so keep that in mind... I need to pickup a nice cheap digital camera some time.
Tank I can say looks better in person but here is an idea. No where near complete, I hope it looks the way I want it once it grows some, but I doubt it lol.

First three are pics of the 75g, 
fourth pic is the brandtii in the tank, he was shy in the tank..
last two are my 125 with my rbs that I just got the way I think I want it for now.

Will be posting updates and hopefully I can get it to look some what like dippys.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

once you get co2, this tank is going to be incredible, fast.. lol

Any time you need any help, just let me know.. I love this stuff hah


----------



## thedude8

DiPpY eGgS said:


> once you get co2, this tank is going to be incredible, fast.. lol
> 
> Any time you need any help, just let me know.. I love this stuff hah


dont worry my questions have just begun!


----------



## thedude8

Here is an update. Still yet to get a co2 bottle for my regulator, but I have been dosing with ferts.

haven't noticed too much growth in the plants but wanted to post an update either way.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

very nice its coming along nicely and i can notice the growth just wait and see what co2 does for you, it was the most cost worthy expense of my planted tank and cant be happier i shelled out the dough on it, i couldnt find any local either ended up getting it off ebay empty its not that bad, shippy isnt too bad either when shipped empty.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Gettin some good growth, wait until you hook up the co2 lol

Looking like it's comming along nicely!


----------



## Trigga

Nice looking tank but to get it looking anything like dippys amazing tank your gonna need more light.


----------



## His Majesty

its starting grow nicely. keep it up
its gonna look brilliant when its grows out properly.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

It will look great, and he will learn to be a trimming pro when the tank runs it's course HAH


----------



## thedude8

I have reread of dippys planted tank sticky and noticed that you said you just mix up the solution with 1 tablespoon per 250ml bottle. 
How much of that solution do you then dose with?

This is what I have 
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium...ertilizers.html 
+ iron chelate

I am going to start dosing as you have suggested. 
Macros day 1 3 5 7 and micros + iron day 2 4 6, if I mix up these solutions how much should I be putting in the tank? Should I just be checking the phosphate and nitrate level and do not let them get to high?

I was just going to follow this guide?
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/magazine/M...ion-Method.html


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

THe EI index works fine

I just put 1tblspn/250ml, and dose a cap of nitrates then check params before and after to see the results.
same with phosphates, but no potassium test kit, so I wing it there.
Go easy with the phosphates, you don't need nearly as much ppm as nitrates or potassium.

Micros I just dose a cap after water changes, and add during the week if the plants look pale or something lol


----------



## thedude8

what about sulfates and iron chelate? same way?

Iron at the same time as micros and sulfate same time as macros?


----------



## maknwar

You can dose macros(nitrates, phosphates and patassium) at the same time. Dose the plantex csm+b and iron on different days as the macros.

Also check out the thread I posted on here about EI dosing.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=178064

And here is chucks fert calculator, it shows you how much to add to your tank and how much to add to make a stock sulution.
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/download/aquacalc_setup.exe

I personally just add dry ferts into my tank. Add some to a plastic cup and put some aquarium water in the cup and mix then pour.


----------



## thedude8

thanks a lot for all the help.


----------



## thedude8

I started dosing regularly now, and plants do look a lot greener since I started.

I got a co2 bottle today, now I have a few more questions,

I have the bottle on a timer, go on when my lights go on, turn off when they turn off.

After the regulator shuts off, do I need to manually close the bottle? or will it automatically shut off?

I also just fed the tubing into the intake off the canister filter. the regulator came with a clear tube, much like most aquarium tubing for airstones and such, is this the right kind of tubing I should be using?

Or should I replace it with something else that doesn't leak as much co2 through the tubing.

Pictures to come!!


----------



## maknwar

If the regulator has a solenoid then that controls the on/off of the co2, so you dont need to shut off the bottle.

Stick the tubing into the intake of the filter. That type of tubing that came with the regulator will probably get brittle over time but it will work. If you are concerned about it and want to upgrade get some tubing from HERE


----------



## roccov12345

thedude8 said:


> I started dosing regularly now, and plants do look a lot greener since I started.
> 
> I got a co2 bottle today, now I have a few more questions,
> 
> I have the bottle on a timer, go on when my lights go on, turn off when they turn off.
> 
> After the regulator shuts off, do I need to manually close the bottle? or will it automatically shut off?
> 
> I also just fed the tubing into the intake off the canister filter. the regulator came with a clear tube, much like most aquarium tubing for airstones and such, is this the right kind of tubing I should be using?
> 
> Or should I replace it with something else that doesn't leak as much co2 through the tubing.
> 
> Pictures to come!!


Don't worry about the CO2 tank, once the regulator is shut off you're good to go. Should start right back up on the next day's cycle...


----------



## thedude8

awesome, sounds good.

also, do you guys just use a check valve in the tubing so water doesn't go back out when the solenoid shuts off?

quick question for joe, or anyone that can answer it,

what did you do to get the hm to fill in so nicely in your tank? did you just keep clipping and replanting?


----------



## maknwar

Yes a check valve is a good idea. I really like these http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/check-va...heck-valve.html


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

thedude8 said:


> awesome, sounds good.
> 
> also, do you guys just use a check valve in the tubing so water doesn't go back out when the solenoid shuts off?
> 
> quick question for joe, or anyone that can answer it,
> 
> what did you do to get the hm to fill in so nicely in your tank? did you just keep clipping and replanting?


Yep, a check valve is necissary.

I planted a bunch of Hm about 3" tallest to about 1" back to front perspectively, and yes, just trimmed and replanted to fill it in. You should only need 1 stem per 1" or so in the area you are trying to cover. 
It will eventually all grow together like a bush. Then you can trim it how you want.
Just get all the clippings out, because if trimmings fall into the plants, it will make some of it wilt.


----------



## thedude8

sounds great!!

thanks all, will post pictures after a week of co2!!


----------



## thedude8

Another co2 question

When I am doing a bubble count, I just basically count the bubbles that go to the top in a second or so? so it will be a rough estimate?

Also I cant seem to adjust the knob right. At one point it appears to be letting off about 2-3 bps, then maybe 15 seconds later it dwindles down to no bubbles.

any suggestionS?


----------



## ryanimpreza

thedude8 said:


> Another co2 question
> 
> When I am doing a bubble count, I just basically count the bubbles that go to the top in a second or so? so it will be a rough estimate?
> 
> Also I cant seem to adjust the knob right. At one point it appears to be letting off about 2-3 bps, then maybe 15 seconds later it dwindles down to no bubbles.
> 
> any suggestionS?


 count between each bubble. I would adjust low then raise very little at a time. Once you get the right count you shouldn't have to mess with it to much.


----------



## thedude8

ryanimpreza said:


> Another co2 question
> 
> When I am doing a bubble count, I just basically count the bubbles that go to the top in a second or so? so it will be a rough estimate?
> 
> Also I cant seem to adjust the knob right. At one point it appears to be letting off about 2-3 bps, then maybe 15 seconds later it dwindles down to no bubbles.
> 
> any suggestionS?


 count between each bubble. I would adjust low then raise very little at a time. Once you get the right count you shouldn't have to mess with it to much.
[/quote]

so should be about a second between each bubble?


----------



## ryanimpreza

thedude8 said:


> Another co2 question
> 
> When I am doing a bubble count, I just basically count the bubbles that go to the top in a second or so? so it will be a rough estimate?
> 
> Also I cant seem to adjust the knob right. At one point it appears to be letting off about 2-3 bps, then maybe 15 seconds later it dwindles down to no bubbles.
> 
> any suggestionS?


 count between each bubble. I would adjust low then raise very little at a time. Once you get the right count you shouldn't have to mess with it to much.
[/quote]

so should be about a second between each bubble?
[/quote]
I would say 1 every 2 sec.....thats 30 bpm that works for me and you use less co2. I would start off with that and work your way up if needed, but I think it would be fine.


----------



## thedude8

thanks a lot ryan. And like I said it starts off with more bubbles going initially, then after 10 seconds or so it drops down to almost no bubbles going at a time. this isn't normal?


----------



## roccov12345

thedude8 said:


> thanks a lot ryan. And like I said it starts off with more bubbles going initially, then after 10 seconds or so it drops down to almost no bubbles going at a time. this isn't normal?


I may have skipped the part about how you were diffusing the CO2 but are you using a glass diffuser? Some of them have a glass valve built in which I believe effects the amount of bubbles you speak of. I know it does for mine anyway. Are there any kinks in your air line?

On a second notion, have you ever tested the phosphates straight out of your tap water? I had a skew of problems with phosphate because my tap is already over diluted with them.


----------



## thedude8

roccov12345 said:


> thanks a lot ryan. And like I said it starts off with more bubbles going initially, then after 10 seconds or so it drops down to almost no bubbles going at a time. this isn't normal?


I may have skipped the part about how you were diffusing the CO2 but are you using a glass diffuser? Some of them have a glass valve built in which I believe effects the amount of bubbles you speak of. I know it does for mine anyway. Are there any kinks in your air line?

On a second notion, have you ever tested the phosphates straight out of your tap water? I had a skew of problems with phosphate because my tap is already over diluted with them.
[/quote]

I was counting from the bubble counter on the regulator. I cut the line for a check valve, and am diffusing it through the canister filters in put.

I have no test phosphates out of my tap water yet, but I will try and do it within the next day or so.

but is it normal to not have any bubbles after ten to fifteen seconds of bubbles coming up?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

thedude8 said:


> thanks a lot ryan. And like I said it starts off with more bubbles going initially, then after 10 seconds or so it drops down to almost no bubbles going at a time. this isn't normal?


I may have skipped the part about how you were diffusing the CO2 but are you using a glass diffuser? Some of them have a glass valve built in which I believe effects the amount of bubbles you speak of. I know it does for mine anyway. Are there any kinks in your air line?

On a second notion, have you ever tested the phosphates straight out of your tap water? I had a skew of problems with phosphate because my tap is already over diluted with them.
[/quote]

I was counting from the bubble counter on the regulator. I cut the line for a check valve, and am diffusing it through the canister filters in put.

I have no test phosphates out of my tap water yet, but I will try and do it within the next day or so.

but *is it normal to not have any bubbles after ten to fifteen seconds of bubbles coming up?*
[/quote]
out of the regulator, or?


----------



## thedude8

DiPpY eGgS said:


> thanks a lot ryan. And like I said it starts off with more bubbles going initially, then after 10 seconds or so it drops down to almost no bubbles going at a time. this isn't normal?


I may have skipped the part about how you were diffusing the CO2 but are you using a glass diffuser? Some of them have a glass valve built in which I believe effects the amount of bubbles you speak of. I know it does for mine anyway. Are there any kinks in your air line?

On a second notion, have you ever tested the phosphates straight out of your tap water? I had a skew of problems with phosphate because my tap is already over diluted with them.
[/quote]

I was counting from the bubble counter on the regulator. I cut the line for a check valve, and am diffusing it through the canister filters in put.

I have no test phosphates out of my tap water yet, but I will try and do it within the next day or so.

but *is it normal to not have any bubbles after ten to fifteen seconds of bubbles coming up?*
[/quote]
out of the regulator, or?
[/quote]

ya in the bubble counter.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I had the same problem with my regulator, but it was quickly fixed by re-adjusting. Make sure your pressure guages are reading good numbers, and tweak the needle valve until your problem is solved. It should bubble steady, and it will once you stabalize it.
This sounds a lot like a milwaukee regulator, is it?
lol, just curious


----------



## thedude8

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I had the same problem with my regulator, but it was quickly fixed by re-adjusting. Make sure your pressure guages are reading good numbers, and tweak the needle valve until your problem is solved. It should bubble steady, and it will once you stabalize it.
> This sounds a lot like a milwaukee regulator, is it?
> lol, just curious


yes it is... they known for this??

should I start by having the neddle valve turned all the counter clockwise or what?


----------



## thedude8

GOT IT!! wooo!! the brandtii is kind of pissed off at me right now though and just sitting in the corner after the wc and messing around with his tank a bunch today.

I also got an infestation of snails!! they are all still very very small, will work on them later.


----------



## ryanimpreza

thedude8 said:


> GOT IT!! wooo!! the brandtii is kind of pissed off at me right now though and just sitting in the corner after the wc and messing around with his tank a bunch today.
> 
> I also got an infestation of snails!! they are all still very very small, will work on them later.


I solved my snail problem by buying feeder fish 12 to be exact. I then feed my rhom alot so he would not chow down on the feeders, then the feeders ate the snails. P.S. the rhom slowly pick off the feeders. I hate feeding my rhom feeders but it solved my problem.


----------



## thedude8

what kind of feeders did you get? 
Was going to try the bottle trap thing over night. 
The snails almost look like ramshorn, all very very tiny.


----------



## ryanimpreza

thedude8 said:


> what kind of feeders did you get?
> Was going to try the bottle trap thing over night.
> The snails almost look like ramshorn, all very very tiny.


just the little cheapies at the local pet smart. they will take them out quick as long as your fish dont eat them first. Keep your p full, it should work.


----------



## maknwar

Most snails arent bad for your tank. Pond snails are the only ones that I dislike. They will eventually go away with out a food source.


----------



## thedude8

heres an update after a couple days on co2.

I need to rescape a bit, mostly on the left side in order to shape it up to how I want it. All the hm on the right side I don't know what all the stringy stuff is but I don't like it and may just take most of it out and replant the nice looking stems.

Sorry for the quality of pictures, my digital cameras mega pixels are the same as my camera phone...


----------



## jamezgt

Awesome dude. I'm going to try CO2 next week with my 55G & 135G. What plant is that in the middle by the way?


----------



## thedude8

to the left of the heater? Those are all rotala sp. green


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

when you got too much of the Rotala sp green, you know where to go, right?


----------



## thedude8

its all yours... if you want some now your welcome to it!!


----------

